
Why write code when you can generate it - lguerin
https://www.abjayon.com/why-write-code-when-you-can-generate-it/
======
jackpat99
Yes, using pragmatic code generators like Telosys can help a lot to save many
days of workload. One of the main advantages of Telosys is that you can easily
customize the templates and therefore generate exactly what you want (clean
code, unit tests, etc)

------
rlopezz
To complete this post, Telosys reference site is
[http://www.telosys.org/](http://www.telosys.org/)

